# Overclocking Rampage V + 5930K



## slim142 (Sep 26, 2015)

Well, I just built a new PC. Last time I did was back in 2008 when we still used FSB (lol).

I am now exposed to new things such as base multiplier etc.

My setup is the following:

Rampage V Extreme (BIOS 1701)
Intel 5930K
Corsair 32Gb DDR4 - CMD32GX4M4A2666C15

I have no idea where to start. Can someone assist me so I can overclock my CPU to maybe 4.2Ghz?

Few questions that come to mind right away

Should I disable Speedstep? Virtualization? C-states?
Should I change my CPU voltage from Auto to the stock voltage?

I'm not absolutely lost, used to overclock my Q9650 and E6600 and knew my Striker Extreme boards back and forth. However, this Rampage just has a gazillion options inside I dont even know what I should disable/enable anymore


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 26, 2015)

no no no
could, but see what auto does.

I would simply leave things on auto, turn on XMP and raise the multi until either the OS stops booting or stress testing makes you feel like not pushing temps any further.


----------



## slim142 (Sep 26, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> no no no
> could, but see what auto does.
> 
> I would simply leave things on auto, turn on XMP and raise the multi until either the OS stops booting or stress testing makes you feel like not pushing temps any further.



Ok, so increase the multiplier but do not disable any of the power-saving features of the CPU. Things did change a lot in 8 years!.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 26, 2015)

This will find the general maximums. Keep an eye on the auto voltage to the CPU with something like AIDA64 or CPU-Z. Same rules basically apply to systems as they did last you bought, keep the voltages low and enjoy, but auto does get you in the ballpark really fast to see what will and will not run. After you find where it stops, by all means tinker with voltages and such to get them as low as possible, but auto settings should allow it to work if the CPU is a decent clocker.

Venture over to the Asus site, I am sure you can find an X99 OC guide that will give you parameters to try with your gear.


----------



## slim142 (Sep 26, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> This will find the general maximums. Keep an eye on the auto voltage to the CPU with something like AIDA64 or CPU-Z. Same rules basically apply to systems as they did last you bought, keep the voltages low and enjoy, but auto does get you in the ballpark really fast to see what will and will not run. After you find where it stops, by all means tinker with voltages and such to get them as low as possible, but auto settings should allow it to work if the CPU is a decent clocker.
> 
> Venture over to the Asus site, I am sure you can find an X99 OC guide that will give you parameters to try with your gear.



Im lost now. So you are saying I will end up having to manually put a cpu voltage regardless. Im only using auto to see how high it can boot?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 26, 2015)

depends on what you are comfortable with. The point being that you could take baby steps the old school way, or just leave auto set things and see where she tops out at in about 20 minutes of tinkering.

this aught to help you.... http://rog.asus.com/365052014/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 27, 2015)

up the mutli to 42 and set the vcore to 1.20v that should be pretty much it (might even be-able to go as low as 1.*1*80 on the vcore
I would advise against auto unless you are sure you know how the board will behave


----------



## HaKN ! (Sep 27, 2015)

Set the multiplier to 43 and auto eveything , works fine for me


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 27, 2015)

Silicon can be different.  I would not advise the above two posts based on the shitty chip I got.  (It couldn't best multiplier 40 @ 1.20v)


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 27, 2015)

Here you go, emjoy! Haswell-E Rampage 5 Extreme overclocking guide from ROG forum:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnMXpJY3k5Vk8zSVU/edit


----------



## slim142 (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok so I changed the multiplier to 45. Thats all I did. Ran the RoG benchmark (15 mins, 16Gb of RAM) and it passed.

Voltages are all on auto. It fluctuated from 1.28 to 1.296.

Not sure if the voltage is high, too high or ok for this? Temps on idle are ~40 and went up to 76 during the benchmark (fluctuated between 74-76).


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 27, 2015)

its OK< you can push a bit higher, even, but not too far, 1.35V or so going by your temps, will be pushing it.

I'd go through the BIOS, copy the auto settings to manual, but doing this like try dropping vccsa, vccio and such lower, and play with CPU cache multi and voltage as well; about 4.0-4.2 is great for 24/7.


I run 1.3V vcpu 1.25V cache @ 4.6 GHz, 4.0 cache.


----------



## slim142 (Sep 27, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> its OK< you can push a bit higher, even, but not too far, 1.35V or so going by your temps, will be pushing it.
> 
> I'd go through the BIOS, copy the auto settings to manual, but doing this like try dropping vccsa, vccio and such lower, and play with CPU cache multi and voltage as well; about 4.0-4.2 is great for 24/7.
> 
> ...



Im very unfamiliar with vccsa, vccio and cpu cache overclock


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 27, 2015)

The best I can suggest is some reading up on what those are.

Intel Haswell-E CPUs are broken into different domains, each with their own voltage supply. The CPU itself is disconnected form the L3 (cache), and the L3 has it's own multiplier. vccsa is system agent, vccio is I/O domains, both are related to memory/BCLK OCing.

You have a very serious and quite flexible motherboard capable of a lot of tweaking, and explaining it all I'll leave up to those that ASUS pays to do so. I don't even have that board in particular, so the best I can give you is general ideas anyway.


----------



## slim142 (Sep 27, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> The best I can suggest is some reading up on what those are.
> 
> Intel Haswell-E CPUs are broken into different domains, each with their own voltage supply. The CPU itself is disconnected form the L3 (cache), and the L3 has it's own multiplier. vccsa is system agent, vccio is I/O domains, both are related to memory/BCLK OCing.
> 
> You have a very serious and quite flexible motherboard capable of a lot of tweaking, and explaining it all I'll leave up to those that ASUS pays to do so. I don't even have that board in particular, so the best I can give you is general ideas anyway.



I guess my only remaining question regarding those three is, do I really need to mess with it? Cant I just overclock my CPU, set a voltage and call it a day? or am I forced to deal with the cache anyways?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 27, 2015)

I'd say it's worth it to boost to 4.0 GHz, if it hasn't already. The others, yeah, you can leave them alone, although I know that VCCSA, for example, is often set far higher than it needs to be (usually 1.025 or so is about right for 3200-3400 MHz ram)


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 27, 2015)

slim142 said:


> Ok so I changed the multiplier to 45. Thats all I did. Ran the RoG benchmark (15 mins, 16Gb of RAM) and it passed.
> 
> Voltages are all on auto. It fluctuated from 1.28 to 1.296.
> 
> Not sure if the voltage is high, too high or ok for this? Temps on idle are ~40 and went up to 76 during the benchmark (fluctuated between 74-76).



Looks good to me. Six cores @4,500MHz should burn through whatever you throw at it with ease.
Could you go to your control panel and fill out your complete system specs so we can get a better idea of what you're dealing with?


----------



## slim142 (Sep 27, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> I'd say it's worth it to boost to 4.0 GHz, if it hasn't already. The others, yeah, you can leave them alone, although I know that VCCSA, for example, is often set far higher than it needs to be (usually 1.025 or so is about right for 3200-3400 MHz ram)



Ok, I guess I'll go ahead and play around with it once I figure out the voltage I need to set my CPU at (in manual mode, dont want to leave it in auto).



RealNeil said:


> Looks good to me. Six cores @4,500MHz should burn through whatever you throw at it with ease.
> Could you go to your control panel and fill out your complete system specs so we can get a better idea of what you're dealing with?



Thanks!
Btw, just finished filling that up. Hope that helps


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice system you have there!

Auto voltage is not a bad thing. That ASUS Mainboard is not gonna fry itself on an Auto voltage setting. They have come a long way recently.


----------



## slim142 (Sep 28, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> Nice system you have there!
> 
> Auto voltage is not a bad thing. That ASUS Mainboard is not gonna fry itself on an Auto voltage setting. They have come a long way recently.



Thanks!

I gotta agree with you. I realized that, during the 15-min benchmark, the vcore was either 1.28 or 1.296. Gives me some peace of mind knowing that, unlike previous RoG mobos I had, this one at least seems to have a smarter auto setting.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 28, 2015)

slim142 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I gotta agree with you. I realized that, during the 15-min benchmark, the vcore was either 1.28 or 1.296. Gives me some peace of mind knowing that, unlike previous RoG mobos I had, this one at least seems to have a smarter auto setting.



Motherboards have advanced power handling capabilities these days. It's digitally monitored and controlled. Caps and chokes are of a much higher quality.
You can recover from a blown overclock easily and nothing is fried. (this last is dependant on the use of a high quality power supply)


----------

